# Growth rater



## cichlidfiend (Jan 28, 2011)

about how big will 5 cichlids in a 40 gallon tank get??


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Impossible for anyone to answer. Fish growth depends on quite a few variables. I do not believe ANY fish really grows to full size unless in a very large body of water.

what is your water change schedule?
feeding schedule?
how much decor is in the tank?
what filtration is on the tank?
what shape is the tank?( give us your exact measurements, like 36X18x16 or whatever this will help us answer you better.


----------



## cichlidfiend (Jan 28, 2011)

once every two weeks

pellets once a day

i have a petco tree stump 11h x 7w x 10L..and about 8 rock caves lots of front and top swimming room

marineland 75 gallon biowheel

30L x 26H x 12W


----------

